# Northern Pacific passenger cars



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these bad boys in the mail today..2 coaches, a dining car, and a combo. 3 are new, never ran, and one is just a teeny bit used, hardly if ever. I'm still missing/needing the ob car....[/ATTACH]


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

hey nut,
looks like a great addition to your fleet
Aflyer


----------

